# Financial Requirements EEA-Family Permit



## lookingtomove (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, I would be grateful for any advice on the requirements for an EEA Family Permit. 
Are there any financial requirements for me as an EEA-citizen to fulfill, so that my husband can get a visa? I am self-employed and my husband does not have an income. We also get additional support from a family member.

Also, how long does this process take in your experience - we are applying from Germany.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There isn't. All you need to show are:
You are married to each other (enclose marriage certificate, translated if not in English), and it isn't a marriage of convenience (e.g. you have been married for a long time, have children together, and other evidence of a genuine relationship);
You are going to UK and would want your husband to accompany you;
He is legally living with you in Germany, such as with Aufenthaltstitel (residence permit). This isn't always required but is useful to have.
A letter from you stating you are married and going to UK (give a proposed travel date) and would like an EEA family permit to be issued to your husband.
That's it.
EEA family permit applied in Berlin are processed within 2 weeks.


----------



## lookingtomove (Aug 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> There isn't. All you need to show are:
> You are married to each other (enclose marriage certificate, translated if not in English), and it isn't a marriage of convenience (e.g. you have been married for a long time, have children together, and other evidence of a genuine relationship);
> You are going to UK and would want your husband to accompany you;
> He is legally living with you in Germany, such as with Aufenthaltstitel (residence permit). This isn't always required but is useful to have.
> ...


Hi Joppa,
That's great! Thanks so much for your reply! Yes, then we fulfill the requirements.

I read that we first need to fill out an online application before we go to the office in Berlin - is that true or should we go to the office directly? And should we just leave out the parts of the online application that ask about finances? 

Thanks again, that's awesome news!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You apply online and attend visa application centre in Berlin for biometrics. You can submit your supporting documents there (including printed-out application form), and for a charge, they will send them to Düsseldorf, or you can do it yourself.

You don't need to give any financial details.


----------



## lookingtomove (Aug 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You apply online and attend visa application centre in Berlin for biometrics. You can submit your supporting documents there (including printed-out application form), and for a charge, they will send them to Düsseldorf, or you can do it yourself.
> 
> You don't need to give any financial details.


Thanks so much for all your help! I guess it's asking me about financial details, because there is a section on employment status and the appropriate box would be "dependent on family member" (because my husband is a musician and currently has no income). Then there are several required fields that ask about finances. I'm guessing there's no way around this? Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can avoid every question that asks about your or your sponsor's finance and you will still get your EEA family permit.


----------



## lookingtomove (Aug 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can avoid every question that asks about your or your sponsor's finance and you will still get your EEA family permit.


Thanks, Joppa! I appreciate it!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Having said that, if you do have some funds and income, there is no harm in answering financial questions.


----------



## lookingtomove (Aug 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Having said that, if you do have some funds and income, there is no harm in answering financial questions.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## vero01 (May 4, 2014)

hi can i ask if my boyfriend dont living with me how i can proof our relationship for him to get eea family permit ?? he went back to africa coz his student visa is expired and im planning to marry him on summer.We got so many pictures or join bank account


----------



## faby_v88 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello I am a romanian guy living in London and my wife is mexican we would like to apply for her visa but I just have one question if it will affect me if i didn't pay my national insurance number.
Thank you very much for your answers


----------

